# Seltsames Verhalten bei <form> - Tag und Tomcat



## EOB (21. Nov 2006)

hi, ich habe eine seite, auf der man logindaten eingeben muss. das ist eine jsp, mit lediglich 2 feldern fuer name und passwort. das sieht so aus:


```
<form name="loginForm" action="admin/action/getLogin.jsp" method="post">
	Brukernavn: <input type="text" name="brukernavn"> 

	Passord: <input type="password" name="passord"> 

	<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Send">
	
</form>
```

nix wildes also. so, wenn ich jetzt drauf druecke, aber kein passwort oder so eingegeben habe, geht er auf die seite zurueck, was auch geht. mach ich das nochmal, ist der pfad auf einem statt _admin/action/getLogin.jsp_ einfach _admin/action/admin/action/getLogin.jsp_, obwohls im html code noch normal da steht :-O.

jemand ne idee?


----------



## HLX (22. Nov 2006)

Du gibts einen relativen Pfad an. Damit wechselt er aus dem Verzeichnis heraus in dem du dich gerade befindest (admin/action). Versuche es von der Root deiner Web-App aus --> /.../admin/action/login.jsp

Durch das Wurzelzeichen wird der Pfad immer von der Root deiner Anwendung aus gelesen.


----------



## EOB (14. Dez 2006)

aber was ist der root meiner app? ich bekomm immer die meldung, dass die datei nicht gefunden wird...ne idee?

danke


----------



## HLX (14. Dez 2006)

Im Wurzelverzeichnis (Root) befindet sich u.a. dein WEB-INF Ordner.

Nehmen wir folgende Struktur an:

- admin
-- action
--- login.jsp
- WEB-INF
-- classes
-- lib
-- web.xml

Dann kommst du an die test.jsp über

/admin/action/login.jsp


----------



## EOB (14. Dez 2006)

also das funzt einfach nicht.

sagen wir mal, es ist so:


nfs-->www-->hm-->detnye.no-->moteguiden-->index.jsp

das ist der pfad auf dem server zu meiner index.jsp. jetzt moechte ich auf diese weiterleiten. mein web-inf liegt im 'hm' ordner aufm server. ich hab jetzt sowas in meiner jsp:


```
<jsp:forward page="/hm/detnye.no/moteguiden/index.jsp" />
```

aber das geht nicht...er sagt, das der pfad nicht zi finden ist. wie muss er denn heissen? so schwer kanns doch nicht sein?

vielen dank


----------



## HLX (14. Dez 2006)

Was ist das für ein Pfad vor dem "hm"? Kommt das von deinem AppServer oder gehört der Pfad zur Anwendung?

Falls er zur Anwendung gehören soll, dann ist deine Struktur falsch. Dann muss dieser Teil weg oder WEB-INF muss in den Ordner verschoben werden, in dem nfs liegt.


----------



## EOB (14. Dez 2006)

sagen wir mal, das gehoert nicht dazu...wie waere esdenn dann? das muss doch irgendwie gehen!? wenn ich mich auf den server einlogge, muss ich diese ganzen dinger anklicken, bis ich bei meiner datei bin, obs zur webapp gehoert, weiss ich nicht. ich hab die nicht entwickelt...das isses ja....ne idee?

gruesse und dank


----------



## HLX (15. Dez 2006)

Mal anders: 

1. Was für einen AppServer verwendest du, und was wird deployed? War-Archiv oder Ordner?
2. Befindet sich in dem WAR-Archiv oder in dem Ordner die du deployst die von dir oben genannte Struktur?


----------



## EOB (15. Dez 2006)

hi, es laeuft auch caucho resin...wie deployed wird weiss ich nicht, da ich nur meine jsps hochlade. auf jeden fall ists ein hotdeploy, weil er die aenderungen schon mitbekommt....aber eben den pfad nicht findet. noch ne idee?

vielen dank!!!!!


----------

